#ubuntu-pa 2010-12-08
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
<eivar> hola
<hiko_hitokiri> eivar, aloha
<eivar> aloha XD hiko
#ubuntu-pa 2010-12-10
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<di3gopa> buenas noches
#ubuntu-pa 2012-12-03
<emont012> test from yaaic
